# Is there ANY way to sharpen these Weeding tools?



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

I use Stahl's EZ weeder tool and just finish buying me a pair of Siser Weeding Tools with pointy hooks that look like the one they use in the dentist but the only problem I've been having is that after a while they lose it's pointy tip like it gets rounded

















any ideas on how to sharpen these instead of buying another pair for $24.00 and the EZ Weeder didn't last me, not even a year


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

dAi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I use Stahl's EZ weeder tool and just finish buying me a pair of Siser Weeding Tools with pointy hooks that look like the one they use in the dentist but the only problem I've been having is that after a while they lose it's pointy tip like it gets rounded
> 
> any ideas on how to sharpen these instead of buying another pair for $24.00 and the EZ Weeder didn't last me, not even a year


I don't know about sharpening tools, but I can tell you how to buy new ones super cheap. I get all my weeding tools from Harbor Freight. They usually cost around $4 for an assorted pack of 6. Only problem is I don't think they ship. They are a national chain store. Here is a link to a store locator, http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/retail_stores.taf
If there is a store an hour or 2 from you, it may be worth it to get a few packs (Lifetime supply)

edit Here's another link to see the pick set 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93514


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Like JV I use some weeding tools from Harbor Freight but I have had Stahls tool for over 18 months and have yet to notice any dulling...


----------



## mikegraphics (Nov 5, 2009)

r you weeding concrete blocks? i have had a set of weeding tools for years now and they are not even close to being dull got them from harbor freight and they do ship nation wide


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

mikegraphics said:


> r you weeding concrete blocks? i have had a set of weeding tools for years now and they are not even close to being dull got them from harbor freight and they do ship nation wide


maybe...


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Just use a small file or a bit of sandpaper, should do the job.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

We have used a file before to sharpen them up but then they seem to break because they are more fragile at the tip...we have had the best luck getting dentist's picks. We spoke with a a local dentist who ordered them for us and we have had no upkeep on them for years....


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

logon511girl said:


> We have used a file before to sharpen them up but then they seem to break because they are more fragile at the tip...we have had the best luck getting dentist's picks. We spoke with a a local dentist who ordered them for us and we have had no upkeep on them for years....


ha ha! that's because you're a girl and maybe a pretty one too! us man is harder unless we have found favor in a man's eyes

i don't think my local dentist would go through that hassle


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Another option is this Dental Pick & Scaler with Mirror | Walgreens from Walgreens, the bad thing about_ true_ dental tools is that they are double ended and pose a hazard to your hand or eyes if your not careful.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

IYFGraphics said:


> Another option is this Dental Pick & Scaler with Mirror | Walgreens from Walgreens, the bad thing about_ true_ dental tools is that they are double ended and pose a hazard to your hand or eyes if your not careful.


hey man thanks! i think i'll try those out they're cheap in the future

and as for being careful, we humans are hardly ever careful with anything we only use 7% percent of our brain and "*To say that we use all of our brain ignores the fact that you couldn't remember where you left your car in the parking garage- even though this is well within your brain potential."* that's why we leave the keys inside the car or accidents happens

that's why we gotta cling to God and pray to keep us safe and sound


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> Another option is this Dental Pick & Scaler with Mirror | Walgreens from Walgreens, the bad thing about_ true_ dental tools is that they are double ended and pose a hazard to your hand or eyes if your not careful.


This is so true! I was one that did have an accident with a dental pick! Don't try to multi-task with one! But they really do work awesome!


----------

